# Don't let this innocent face fool you...



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

..this curious, affectionate, and VERY playful 9 mos. old is our newest family member and he loves to rip around the house! Within the first half hour of bringing him home, he sniffed out our entire house, corner to corner. We also have a parakeet, which scared me a bit because he jumped near his cage - even though it was on a stand. Long story short, we had to put a separate shelf 1 foot from the ceiling just so he wouldn't be able to get to him. It seems to be the perfect spot as of now.

Now, introducing................CHINO! _What do you think of the name? I'm still not sure of it._

More pics to follow! Stay tuned.  

He loves to sit and stand on my laptop.









His favorite toy....a 5 cent (if that) piece of string.


















Can this really be that comfortable?









And lastly...one of my fav pics of him.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I like his name! He's just a little monkey, isn't he? Of course, he's still in his kittenhood, but kittens are fun.  I'll bet he's a sweet boy...if he ever stops long enough to relax! :lol: :luv


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Love the name! 

We have Chino Prison in California and his stripes are purrfect for it!!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a cutie! I love those orange boys. It'll be interesting to see if he grows to be a big kitty, like a lot of orange boys are (witness my Murphy at 16 pounds and change).


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

October said:


> What a cutie! I love those orange boys. It'll be interesting to see if he grows to be a big kitty, like a lot of orange boys are (witness my Murphy at 16 pounds and change).


I think he's going to be a big boy. Just like my other orange tabby boy. He already eats a lot! 



Jeanie said:


> I'll bet he's a sweet boy...if he ever stops long enough to relax! :lol: :luv


He is a very sweet boy. Definitely ALL boy, though. :lol: One minute he's running through the house, the next he's sleeping. Oh, the hard life of a cat.


----------



## Des_Esseintes (Nov 27, 2009)

I have the same S-shaped scratching toy for Artemisia, and she loves it (see the pics in my recent thread)--especially when there's some string to play with.

She's always diving on and under it. Sometimes, she gets so hyper that she flips it completely over! 8O


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

Des_Esseintes said:


> She's always diving on and under it. Sometimes, she gets so hyper that she flips it completely over! 8O


He did get close to flipping it. Especially when he puts his weight on one side, making it very flippable. :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Our kitties have that S-thing, too ... and they LOVE it! Unfortunately, it met with an accident; Husband stepped backwards w/out recalling he had stepped OVER it to reach the stereo and cracked/flattened one half of the curve. It is still a fave snoozing spot.

_When I hear "chinos", I think of pants. Chinos are a sort of casual slack, similar to Dockers._


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> _When I hear "chinos", I think of pants. Chinos are a sort of casual slack, similar to Dockers._


I decided to call him that because his tummy is a creamy cappuccino colour. So, "Chino" came to mind as a short for cappuccino. Still deciding though :lol: Other family members are unsure of the name. I kinda like it.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Aaaaaaahhhhh, I *like* Chino as a shortening for Cappuccino. Too bad "Ccino" looks odd. :wink


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah...I thought so, too!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I like the prison reference.

You know how we girls love the bad boys!


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

Very cute kitty and great name!


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

lol @ Marie! He does have the stripes, that's for sure!

A problem I'm having with him is that he's a jumper. This is why we had to put a separate shelf on the wall highhhh up for the bird cage, just so he couldn't get at it. But NOW, he loves jumping on the table. *Since he's allowed to jump on our furniture, how do I discern the table to be off limits, even though the furniture isn't?*

I just don't like the idea of a cat on the table, IMO.


----------



## Kiki (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh wow, lv2ski, Chino and Neko do look a lot a like! Long lost twins lol. 










I just got Neko in January but he has made himself at home. He's a jumper too - especially onto my kitchen counters and table :? I yell NO! when I see him up there and he jumps down, but he just heads back up again when I'm not looking. I have tried putting icky things on the counter for him to jump into (honey, dish soap) but that doesn't deter him at all - he just jumps around it next time. I'm getting them a cat tree soon, so I'm hoping that having something that's OK to jump on will keep him off of my counters.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

How to keep your countertops/tables cat-free:

Never keep anything 'interesting' up there.
Be consistent and tell-him/make-him get down every time you see him up there. A firm _No!_ or _Get Down!_ coupled with a deliberate and unceremonious 'dumping-off-the-surface' is enough for him to get the message that *those* areas are off limits while everything else is free-game.
Be sure to give him places where he *can* perch high enough to see everything.
Clorox wipes before food prep/serving are your friend because you will never know what they've done when you weren't looking. :wink:


----------



## kirstylou (Mar 10, 2010)

It must be a ginger tabby thing haha, because my Willow jumps on everything she always jumps on our cupboards and the really high shelf above the fireplace lol. Chino is gorgeous


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

Kiki said:


>


OK, this pic looks even more like him! Can't believe it...




Heidi n Q said:


> How to keep your countertops/tables cat-free:
> 
> Never keep anything 'interesting' up there.
> Be consistent and tell-him/make-him get down every time you see him up there. A firm _No!_ or _Get Down!_ coupled with a deliberate and unceremonious 'dumping-off-the-surface' is enough for him to get the message that *those* areas are off limits while everything else is free-game.


THose are great points, thank you. The key for us is to be consistent! I always say, "NO!" and point to the ground/table chair so he knows where to go. The little stinker just lays down, sprawled on the table. :dis Oh, the joys.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

lv2ski said:


> I always say, "NO!" and point to the ground/table chair so he knows where to go. The little stinker just lays down, sprawled on the table. :dis Oh, the joys.


OMG! ...that sounds JUST LIKE Floofy! That _cat_! He won't listen to me. Hubby tells him to do something and he does it. Me? He lays down, _just like you described_!
So. When I tell him to get down and he just looks at me, yawns and lays down ... I calmly walk over there, not like I'm walking *to* him, I walk like I'm walking *past* him ... then I scoop my arm out and slide him right over the edge. Floomp! On the floor he goes! :twisted: _... he shoulda listened to me when I first asked ..._


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

That innocent face kills me all the time. "What, ma, I'm just so cute I can get away with anything...even laying sprawled on the table!" Not so fast, boy! I swear, today alone, he's probably jumped on the table at least 5 times.

_***Keep in mind, this is what I SAW, never mind what he does behind my back. I always hear the "plopppp" and I know he's jumped off the table. ***_


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hehe, he's definitely testing his boundaries. Just be consistent, he's still a kitten. He should learn. And boy is he adorable!

And Heidi, I have the same problem with Sigma. He doesn't listen to me at all, just my boyfriend. I guess we need more manly voices


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

_Well, I think I FINALLY figured out how to keep him away from jumping on the table._

I left an orange peel on the table today and he tried to jump up. Well, since cats dislike citrus, he squinted his eyes and down he went! Who knew it would be that simple? I seriously urge all of you with "jumpers" to give this a try. It sure worked for this boy.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My twins would probably play field hockey with it.


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh, no, marie. :lol:


----------



## Kiki (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh, you're lucky that worked! I have tried lemon peels, lime peels and orange peels. I put them in Neko's /landing zone' on the counter. He jumps up, which slides them out of the way, then steps daintily around all of them. The next time he jumps on the counter, he just aims around them or jumps in a different spot. :? I tried leaving fresh ginger on the counter too, but that had even less effect than the citrus.

I think he jumps up there looking for food because he always walks down to where I prep their food. One day, I prepped their food on the other side of the kitchen just to test the theory. Sure enough, later that night, Neko was on the other counter prowling. I always wipe down and sanitize (they eat raw) the counter directly as soon as I give them their plates, so I KNOW they're not smelling anything up there.

Isn't that squinty-eyed look hilarious? I giggle every time one of the kitties squints their eyes like that. Especially when they _pull_ their head back into their neck while doing it :lol:


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

Kiki said:


> Isn't that squinty-eyed look hilarious? I giggle every time one of the kitties squints their eyes like that. Especially when they _pull_ their head back into their neck while doing it :lol:


I know exactly what your talking about. :lol:


----------



## luckyducky09 (Mar 23, 2010)

lv2ski said:


> ..this curious, affectionate, and VERY playful 9 mos. old is our newest family member and he loves to rip around the house! Within the first half hour of bringing him home, he sniffed out our entire house, corner to corner. We also have a parakeet, which scared me a bit because he jumped near his cage - even though it was on a stand. Long story short, we had to put a separate shelf 1 foot from the ceiling just so he wouldn't be able to get to him. It seems to be the perfect spot as of now.
> 
> Now, introducing................CHINO! _What do you think of the name? I'm still not sure of it._
> 
> ...


Would love to see these pictures. Do you still have them? Chino reminds me so much of my Nicky


----------



## BroganMc (Feb 28, 2010)

lv2ski said:


> lol @ Marie! He does have the stripes, that's for sure!
> 
> A problem I'm having with him is that he's a jumper. This is why we had to put a separate shelf on the wall highhhh up for the bird cage, just so he couldn't get at it. But NOW, he loves jumping on the table. *Since he's allowed to jump on our furniture, how do I discern the table to be off limits, even though the furniture isn't?*
> 
> I just don't like the idea of a cat on the table, IMO.


Redirection and persistance. We have a jumper in the family too. We try to make our counters as boring as possible, primarily kitchen. We don't leave food sitting on a table (too enticing). And I put up a cat tree in a favorite hang-out spot. Usually our jumper does it jjst because she's curious about what's up there. So if we pick her up and show her (i.e. allow a sniff) then she settles down and finds something more interesting elsewhere.


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

luckyducky09 said:


> Would love to see these pictures. Do you still have them?


Oh, no, I didn't realize that if I deleted them from my photobucket account that they would disappear from here, too. Give me a minute and I'll post them back. Sorry about that. 



BroganMc said:


> We try to make our counters as boring as possible, primarily kitchen. We don't leave food sitting on a table (too enticing).


Our counters aren't the problem; not yet, anyway. It's the dang kitchen table that he loves loves LOVES! When I see he's about to jump, I pull out a kitchen chair and allow him to sit on it. That also seems to work (besides the orange peels). He's just a curious boy who loves to be involved with everything. :lol: We're getting better, though.


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

*



luckyducky09 wrote:
Would love to see these pictures. Do you still have them?

Click to expand...

OK...check back to original post on page one to see photos. 
*

Here's what Chino has been up to recently...










and..











*One question for y'all.....How come my profs don't believe me when I tell them that I will be late handing in assignments? I really don't get as much computer time as I used to. :? *


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hehe, maybe he's just trying to help! Chino has such nice, deep colored stripes and his face really is innocent-looking. Looks can be deceiving alright!

luckyducky09: That sleeping picture you posted of Nicky is so precious. He looks peaceful. It calms me to look at a sleeping cat


----------



## luckyducky09 (Mar 23, 2010)

lv2ski said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I saw them. Thanks for putting them back up, :luv the new ones as well, especially Chino on the laptop. My Nicky had a one patch on his chest too. We always said that the white represented his good side, and his orange was his naughty side. He was always up to no good.


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

NP! I agree, the white is definitely his "good" side.........notice how he is mostly orange. :lol: Naughty boy.


----------



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

Where did you get those little scratchy-toys? The S ones??


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

PetValu, although I know WalMart sells them for around $20 US.


----------

